# How to study for HVAC Breadth?



## navyasw02 (Sep 14, 2010)

My knowledge of HVAC is limited to what's in the MERM. I've done the sample problems in the 2001 breadth and also the HVAC questions that are snuck into the 2001 TF depth, but how much should I really study it? I tried to do the 2001 HVAC depth and got a little nervous because it went way beyond what I was comfortable with.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Sep 14, 2010)

People have recommended to buy the 6-minute solutions of the two categories you don't do in p.m. (in addition to your own depth). This might give you an idea for a.m.

I'm doing HVAC... but the Machine Design problems look like a foreign language to me, so i understand what you feel.


----------



## adh (Sep 14, 2010)

I took the April 2010 Mechanical PE exam studying mainly out of the MERM, and I did well on the breadth HVAC section. There is also much information in the ASHRAE books, you could look through those if you have extra time before the exam. I would recommend bringing all four ASHRAE books with you just in case.

The part where I struggled was the HVAC depth section. I feel that the MERM is lacking in this area. Does anyone have any suggestions on other helpful study materials? I purchased the HVAC 6 minute solutions book and am looking for others as well.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Sep 14, 2010)

adh said:


> The part where I struggled was the HVAC depth section. I feel that the MERM is lacking in this area. Does anyone have any suggestions on other helpful study materials? I purchased the HVAC 6 minute solutions book and am looking for others as well.


I actually was just about to buy the other 2 SMS books (Machine, fluid) but the reviews on Amazon were really bad (unlike the HVAC SMS reviews). Considering only the breadth questions in the SMS will really help me for am section, I'll wait and see if i spend $ 50 for 20 questions. the reviews also stated the solutions are wrong. Not sure if anyone else has experience with that. but i think as long as i skip questions int he "500" questions book, I might as well save the money.

not sure yet, but I'll exhaust all other study material first.


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 14, 2010)

HerrKaLeun said:


> adh said:
> 
> 
> > The part where I struggled was the HVAC depth section. I feel that the MERM is lacking in this area. Does anyone have any suggestions on other helpful study materials? I purchased the HVAC 6 minute solutions book and am looking for others as well.
> ...


I just started looking at the 6MS MD book, I'll let you know how that one is. So far, I dont think it is at the same level as the 2001 NCEES sample. One breadth question in particular, #3, seemed particularly unfair for people not familiar with MD. It required using the version of an equation listed in Shigley instead of the one in the MERM by having you look up a stress concentration factor. I would have noticed that it was required because it had it listed as a hint, but I try to cover up hints since they're not on the real exam.


----------



## Bman (Sep 15, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> My knowledge of HVAC is limited to what's in the MERM. I've done the sample problems in the 2001 breadth and also the HVAC questions that are snuck into the 2001 TF depth, but how much should I really study it? I tried to do the 2001 HVAC depth and got a little nervous because it went way beyond what I was comfortable with.


It sounds like you are taking the T&amp;F depth, if so, you should be in pretty good shape. The two subjects have a lot of overlap, particularly in the breadth as I recall. The HVAC breadth questions were not particularly difficult as I remember either and I think as long as you review the MERM sections on it and spend a little time reviewing these questions from the NCEES practice exam(s), you should be in good shape. I really don't recall whether I used the ASHRAE books for the morning section or not, but I think you should be ok if you don't have them....


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 15, 2010)

Bman said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > My knowledge of HVAC is limited to what's in the MERM. I've done the sample problems in the 2001 breadth and also the HVAC questions that are snuck into the 2001 TF depth, but how much should I really study it? I tried to do the 2001 HVAC depth and got a little nervous because it went way beyond what I was comfortable with.
> ...


I'm actually doing MD even though I think I got about the same score on the TF depth. I just did the TF depth for practice. I agree, the HVAC portion in there should be enough, but you can never be too careful.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 15, 2010)

If you're not doing the HVAC PM test, you do not need all ASHRAE books. I used an HVAC text book from a class I took in undergrad (blue paperback ASHRAE book) and I was fine. I took MD PM test.

FWIW, do the 6MS for HVAC. You'll learn it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> I would have noticed that it was required because it had it listed as a hint, but I try to cover up hints since they're not on the real exam.


i taped paper/postits over those hints in the 6 min solns, else i would have looked at them while doing the problems.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Sep 15, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> i taped paper/postits over those hints in the 6 min solns, else i would have looked at them while doing the problems.


yes those hints are annoying since it is hard not to see them and what is the point of practicing then? If I wanted to have a hint, I'd peek into the solutions.


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 16, 2010)

After working the first 25 problems in 6MS MD, dont waste your money. The problems are decent practice with the material, but it's nothing but frustration.


----------

